# Tester needed for Black Market......



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

I need someone or someones to test my update.zip for the DINC2. I do not have this device but I would like to make my Black Market available to those that do. If you are interested, just download the zip and flash in recovery.

*make a backup first!!!!!!*

If it works for you, PLEASE reply so that I can add it to my Black Market thread.....

*This will install Black Market 3.0.27 to /system/app. Please check that you do not have a vending.apk in /data/app... if you do you will need to uninstall updates for your market BEFORE you flash my zip....*

Pulled for issues....

Thanks!!


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

I'll test and report back

Edit: I flashed it and it installs but fc's at boot and kills my data.


----------



## ecsnead69 (Jul 16, 2011)

The fc at boot isn't a problem, it will still work fine. What do you mean by " killed your data"?


----------



## Rogan (Jul 9, 2011)

Literally after I flashed it my data connection would fail to connect until I wiped and restored my backup


----------

